
Amoeba finds approximate solutions to NP-hard problem in linear time - craftyguy
https://m.phys.org/news/2018-12-amoeba-approximate-solutions-np-hard-problem.html
======
gus_massa
To make it a fair comparison, I think that it's necessary to correct the time
considering that the amoeba is computing in parallel, at lest in the N
channels that are useful, and perhaps in the N^2 channels that connect all the
cities. So it's more accurate to compare this with an algorithm that is O(N^3)
in a normal classic sequential computer.

